# How many times a day do you wash your face



## swibby28 (Feb 1, 2006)

I found out I was pregnant a couple of weeks ago and my skin is starting to go haywire. I am finding that everything I put on my face makes it either REALLY oily, or it doesn't do anything. I decided to just start a soap and water routine with just moisturizer on my spots so I can cover them with makeup. My question is, how often do you all wash your faces? If I wash in the morning, my face feels too dry and I end up putting a bunch of moisturizer on, which is what I am trying to avoid. After a long day, i wash my face and I don't seem to need any moisturizer. Should I skip it in the morning?

thanks, ladies.

sarah:icon_redf


----------



## Becka (Feb 1, 2006)

congrats on being pregnant! i wash mine at night w/ remover, toner etc. in the morning tho i only rinse it a few times w/ cool water. if i do any more than that my face gets too dry


----------



## Summer (Feb 2, 2006)

Twice.


----------



## honeysdead (Feb 2, 2006)

I wash twice a day, but when my skin was especially dry last winter I would just splash my face w/ warm water in the morning and follow w/ some rose water. worked great.


----------



## greeneyedangel (Feb 2, 2006)

I wash it 2x. In the AM i use a glycolic cleanser to remove the syrums and eye creams I put on before going to zzz. In the PM I use Clease Off Oil and a Cleanser to remove my makeup.


----------



## Min (Feb 2, 2006)

I wash my face once If I wash it twice it gets to dry. I wash before bed to remove the makeup then in the A.M. I splash luke warm water on my face &amp; apply some moisturizer. Today I started washing with olive oil so I may be able to clean twice a day but to soon to tell. So far it feels nice :icon_smil


----------



## SierraWren (Feb 2, 2006)

I only wash my face once, at night--I find it too drying to wash it in the a.m. as well.


----------



## KaiT (Feb 2, 2006)

I wash my face in the morning and again right before bed. Because if I don't my skin starts to look dull.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 2, 2006)

i wash with cleanser once a day and then at night just use plain water and then moisturize so as not to dry my skin out too much


----------



## Leony (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey, welcome to MakeupTalk KaiT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hissycat (Feb 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Hang in there, my friend. My skin was horrid when I first got pregnant, but it did sort itself out once my body adjusted to all the hormones. Yours will get better too. One word of caution: I've read that washing your skin too much or using products that are too drying or harsh can actually increase oil production and break you out, so I would just stick with normal skin care.

Oh and to answer the question, generally I wash 2ce a day, am and pm but back when I was working out, I tried to wash off makeup beforehand as well.

Good luck with the pregnancy and the baby. It's an AWESOME adventure!!!!


----------



## breathless (Feb 2, 2006)

oops. ha. i only wash my face every night. i hardly use soap too. i only use soap when i'm wearing foundation. thats so terrible of me!


----------



## Cheebs (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats!!

I wash my face twice a day. Once in the morning and once before I go to bed. I'll wash it three times if I work out.


----------



## brohi80 (Feb 2, 2006)

twice in morning i take off whats left from the night and in the evening i take off my make up and wash my face again and then i put rich night cream


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 2, 2006)

usually twice/day.


----------



## Aneczka (Feb 2, 2006)

I wash my face 2 a day with Biogime 5 step system.


----------



## pieced (Feb 2, 2006)

Once before bed with face wash, and in the morning without facewash...


----------



## KittyM (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats with the pregnancy!!!!

I wash twice a day!!!


----------



## Laura (Feb 2, 2006)

I wash my face usually twice a day but sometimes just once if i'm lazy! I never use soap though. I heard that's really drying on the skin


----------



## Leony (Feb 2, 2006)

Twice a day for me, but I usually just splash my face with tipid water every morning and wash my face with facial cleanser at night.


----------



## CamaroChick (Feb 2, 2006)

Twice a day for me, also.


----------



## urbanangeleyez (Feb 6, 2006)

morning and night.


----------



## nlee22 (Feb 6, 2006)

i wash my face twice a day. Once in the morning and once at night. I have oily/combination skin so i have to wash it 2x. If not you can fry an egg on my face.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 6, 2006)

2x a day.

once in the morning and once at night.

if its really really really oily then i'd add another one.


----------



## Jinjer (Feb 6, 2006)

2 times...morning and evening.....i use a gentle cleanser so it does not dry out my face and I moisturise....(have to or the AC will cause damage)


----------



## kdt04 (Feb 6, 2006)

Twice a day for me.


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 6, 2006)

Twice a day on average. Congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## monniej (Feb 6, 2006)

i wash my face twice a day. once in the morning before applying my makeup and once in the evening to remove my makeup.


----------



## Ley (Feb 7, 2006)

I also wash twice a day but I have to pay attention to my skin. If it feels too dry I'll skip the facewash and just rinse thoroughly with running water.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, I wash twice my face twice daily. Because of raging hormones your rate could vary.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

I wash my face twice a day, sometimes I may wash it more if there is a reason ie; going out again in the evening.


----------



## butterflyblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I WASH MY FACE IN THE AM AND, WASH ALL MY MAKEUP OFF BEFORE I GO TO BED! :icon_smil


----------



## Absynthia (Feb 8, 2006)

I wash twice a day,followed by toner, then day cream or night cream.


----------



## solrevival (Feb 8, 2006)

Heya,

I wash twice a day, 3x if I have dance rehearsal. Since I've become an aesthetician, I've learned a ton about why washing at least 2xs with an actual cleanser is so important. Your skin is constantly pushing out toxins, oil, and bacteria even at night so washing in the morning is really important. I for instance have oily skin and so in the morning, my face is super oily and slick. I have to wash it, lol. Even with dry skin, I think its really important to wash. If your skin is getting too dried out, try another product, a gentler one that's oil based and/or formulated for dry skin. Toning and moisturizing are super important too. That will keep your skin from drying out as well. Oh yah and soap in general is super drying. I'd try to stay away from it, lol.

Hope that helps!

Leah


----------



## HunnieGer (Mar 1, 2006)

2 times normally, 3 times when i feel very oily.

Does washing too often cause peeling?


----------



## tourmaline (Mar 1, 2006)

I have oily skin so I wash twice, once in the morning and once before bed time..


----------



## lavender (Mar 1, 2006)

I wash 2 times mostly...but if I have a long and tiring day at work, I wash my face after coming home, around 6pm....and again at night before going bed. I have dry skin, so I know that I shouldn't wash my face too much, but I just love the clean feeling of my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I try to make up by putting more moisturizer...but i heard that is not good as well...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 4, 2006)

I wash my face in the morning and before bed.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 4, 2006)

i wash my face morning and night


----------



## msd67 (Mar 4, 2006)

twice (am and pm), 3x if I'm going out and wearing makeup


----------



## cardboardboxed (Mar 4, 2006)

Usually twice, sometimes 3 if I want to completely re-do my makeup or if I shower in the middle of the day.


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 5, 2006)

Twice a day. Once in the morning and once at night.


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 5, 2006)

Congrats on your pregnancy! I used to be an as needed girl, typically a light rinse in the morning and a nice wash in the evening to remove my makeup. I'm in between stages trying to figure out what works for me as well because I felt I needed to take better care of my skin, so I wish you the best of luck. I think it's just something you've got to go through the trial and error process with. I'm sorry I'm not much of a help.


----------



## Poppsy (Mar 5, 2006)

*Twice a day is sufficient even if you have dry skin, since it's important to keep it clean &amp; free of dirt &amp; dust that settles on your skin. However the most important factor to consider is what are you washing your face with? If you have dry skin then using a creme cleanser is what you need for the AM, using cool water, &amp; at night using a foaming cleanser appropiate for normal-dry skins will do. Also examine the toner you're using, that too could be drying you out, make sure it's for normal-dry or normal-combination skins, whatever your preferrence. Follow with a oil free moisturizer &amp; you should be ok.*


----------



## babykitty219 (Mar 5, 2006)

I was my face 3x a day.

*in the AM when I wake up

*when I get home from work or school(which ever it be)

*before bed

...and my face still looks like crap:wacko:


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 5, 2006)

in the morning i just wash the eye area to get away anything that piled up there throughout the night..

at night i use cleanser and wash my entire face..


----------



## anne7 (Mar 5, 2006)

I only wash my face 2x a day, unless I did something strenuous like running, swimming, or biking; in that case, I wash right after in the shower because I don't like feeling all sweaty!


----------



## juls91285 (Mar 5, 2006)

I wash my face once in the morning. In the evening I use unscented alcohol free baby wipes to wash off my make up at night.


----------



## rudiecantfail (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm on the Regimen at acne.org so I wash my face, wait 15 minute, apply Benzoyl Peroxide, wait 15 minutes and apply my moisturizer. It works sooo good, at least for me, I haven't had zits for a while now. It's kinda tedious, seeing as it takes 30 minutes to wash my face, and then I still have to put make up on. But I'm not sure if Benzoyl Peroxide is safe if you are pregnant.


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

I only wash my face when I shower . . . otherwise I will get a pimple. For some reason, the more i take care of my face, the more it breaks out. :wassatt:


----------



## Killah22 (Mar 6, 2006)

I wash my face twice a day...morning &amp; night with Clean and Clear Products.


----------



## lainey (Mar 8, 2006)

See above!

Would like to know, I do three times a day, morning, when I get home (face feels sooo oily by the time I get home lol) and before I go to bed.

I may skimp out on some by just rinsing if I feel dry from the cold winter.


----------



## Saints (Mar 8, 2006)

In the evening before I go to bed I cleanse my face with cleansing milk and toner. But I take a shower in the morning so I don't really see a need to cleanse more than that. Of course I mousturize after the shower.


----------



## diablo2g (Mar 10, 2006)

congratulations on your pregnancy. I wash twice a day with St.Ives Clear pore cleanser. Doctors usuually recommend that you wash only twice a day so as not to strip more oils from th eface thus leading to increased production of oil an thus more pimples. I would day look for a moisturizing cleanser so that you don't have to put on as much moisturizer when you wash.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 12, 2006)

1 - 2x a day.


----------



## Leza1121 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey,

Congrats on your pregnancy.:clap :clap What you're experiencing with your skin is not uncommon. Have you tried Cetaphil? It's a gentler cleanser. You can find it in your local drug store.


----------



## pale_fading_sun (Mar 14, 2006)

I experienced the same thing during the first trimester of my pregnancy...I even got a bit darker! I guess it's because of the hormone fluctuations. It does require a lot of patience.

I wash my face every morning and evening with a cleanser designed specifically for oily skin. I then use a a toner with clindamycin phosphate to manage pimples followed by an oil-free moisturizer with spf15.


----------



## Jazzgirl (Mar 14, 2006)

I usually wash my face about twice a day, morning and before bed.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 15, 2006)

i only wash once before i go to sleep.


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 16, 2006)

Once or twice


----------

